
Rust Mutation Testing - mmastrac
https://llogiq.github.io/2016/03/24/mutest.html
======
jerf
Is that approach a common one in better mutation tools? I've never had an
opportunity to use one, unfortunately, I've only used ones that worked by
modifying source code over and over. It seems much more effective than
repeated compilation.

~~~
llogiq
It depends very much on the language, e.g. common Java tools work with byte
code at runtime (so no 'recompilation' is necessary), and tools for scripting
languages have no option but to generate source.

Actually the approach has a weakness: The code may have hidden state that
could change test results between runs. As mutations need to run the code many
times, this can skew the results.

------
llogiq
Note that this was the first thing that came to mind, after some discussion
with other Rustaceans I think I found a way to allow for more mutations with
only little overhead.

------
hathym
Let the Rust vs Go fight begin.

~~~
vog
Care to elaborate?

The article doesn't mention Go at all.

